# Tool Product Review



## Toymaker (Feb 20, 2011)

I set out to buy a Stanley Surform round rasp. I couldn't find any locally and finally did some calling around with no success. I called Woodcraft and they said they didn't sell them either but they sold something called a Microplane round rasp. So I went and picked it up for $17 a little high but I had it for the weekend!. I just tried it out. It works great. I bought a model 30011. It is the perfect size for putting finger grooves into custom frames made out of wood..I started a new Natural Maple Fork and the grooves took 5 minutes at most. The surface after using it was a lot smoother than any rasp I've ever seen. Kind of like 80 grit sandpaper. Here is a link to one I found online. http://us.microplane.com/30011roundlargeraspwithhandle.aspx


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I use one of these. It is an excellent tool. Just take care to keep the cutting edges away from other tools as it dulls quickly if not cared for.


----------



## Egregious Ed (Feb 17, 2011)

I have the flat one-my wife bought it as a kitchen zester but didn't like it as much as the tin one she already had so it went to the shop where I use it regularly. I've got a round sureform but the microplane seems to cut more precisely-I'll have to look for a round one. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

I buy a lot of my wood working tools at woodcraft. They have a great selection.


----------

